# for Second timers, what first signs of labour did you have



## vicky82

To all you second + timers, 

did anything happen in the days leading up to you going into labour, feelings, emotions, pains etc?????


----------



## soon2b6

I think I have a version of nesting, I just feel a need to sort everything out, eg get the kids clothes packed for when they stay with Nanny etc, It (labour) usually happens within a week of that stuff going on. Im not very "in touch" I have to say, hopefully someone else will be able to give you more info.


----------



## Tsia

my mate just said she felt 'weird' the day before her show.. then bloody show.. them labour started 12 hours after! 
Plus all the week before she was cleaning! She gave birth on 24th July 1 day over due.


----------



## Tasha

Erm nothing, I was getting a few pains, my waters popped, and then baby was born less than half hour later.


----------



## tmr1234

with my son nothing at all thort i was gunna be preg forever as i do now but then woke up on the 1st august 4 days after i was due and was getting bad pains and had him the next morning at 5:30am


----------



## MrsO29

No signs for me either.
Just went to bed one night and all of sudden felt mild contractions, 11 days early.

I have been nesting for weeks now, and did so early with my dd too, so I don't think thats a sign.

:hugs:


----------



## vicky82

Tasha said:


> Erm nothing, I was getting a few pains, my waters popped, and then baby was born less than half hour later.

Wow, I want to book in for one of those lol


----------



## Allie soon2b4

My first was a slow process and labour, it started on a Wednesday with a bloody show and I got pains up until the Friday night went to hospital at midnight to be told I was only 1cm, so literally walked until 1.30pm the next day and after 45 mins of pushing had my boy.

Number 2 was waking in a pool of water at 4.45 a.m., arrived at the hospital 10cms dilated at 6am and had him 50mins later.

Number 3 I was feeling achey and was frantically cleaning I mean lunatic hyper speed and started contracting at 4pm and he was born at 5.40, 20 mins after arriving at hospital.

In my experience you'll get certain days where you feel different and some may or may not be "the day" but it a sign of things happening.

Each baby and pregnancy is completely different and unfortunately there's no real clear sign I don't think, it's a build of different things.


----------



## happyfamily123

I had signs for about 2 weeks. I had my show. Had constant pains of the baby pushing down. Random contractions that never turned into anything. I tried everything and nothing worked. I finally just accepted it would happen when it happened. Had sex with oh for the first time in months, stayed up having the greatest conversation with him and then went to lay down for bed and heard a pop and stood up and my water broke! Julian was born 4 hours later


----------



## PrettyBonk

I didn't get ANY signs until the day of delivery for both my children...but I did noticed that in both times...I'd wake up early early in the morning (almost still dark out) and I'd say to myself....I hope the baby doesn't come today....dont know why...maybe I get really really tired.


----------



## hondagirl

Hi, Im lurking in here just being nosy really!! I desperately wanted my son to be born two days before his due date as it was the anniversary of the day I lost my dad, many years earlier and I knew I was having a boy. Anyways, it got to about half ten the day before and i was a bit gutted as I hadnt recognised any of the signs of impending birth so ruled out having him the next day. What Id failed to spot was obsessive oven cleaning ( highly unusual for me!) followed by nearly fainting on the dog walk and having to be taken home. I had a bath, sat on the bed and pop, my waters broke. My boy was born a few hours later exactly on my dads anniversary and was named after him.:thumbup:


----------

